# GPU-Z Sensor Readings on Vega 64 - What does the "Hot Spot" Temp Mean?



## Sasqui (Mar 27, 2018)

As the title says, I was testing some overclocking on a non-reference Gigabyte Vega 64 and the highest temp was on the hotspot... at 97c.  Core was 75c and Mem at 85c (all MAX readings, testing 3D mark suite).

What is the significance of the "Hot Spot" and is that way out of the park for the max temp?  I honestly could smell the PCB cooking, but the card ran through all tests stable.

EDIT:  I found this thread:  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/devs-what-is-gpu-temperature-hot-spot-on-rx-vega.236843/  Not much to go on apparently.  Same question applies, am I killing my video card with that temp?


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 27, 2018)

I wouldn't worry to much about it , apparently that's a sensor still from within the silicon itself and not on the PCB.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 27, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> I wouldn't worry to much about it , apparently that's a sensor still from within the silicon itself and not on the PCB.



I guess this a shout out to other Vega owners who have looked at this number for comparisons sake.  One thing I haven't compared it to is stock temps (I just didn't pay attention to it)


----------

